# Dziwna sprawa z siecią

## robert78

Witam serdecznie. To mój pierwszy post na tym forum.

Mam pewien problem, który nie do końca rozumiem. Otóż w komputerku mam dwie karty, jedną WiFi, czyli będzie wlan0, druga to eth0. Oto mój konfig /etc/conf.d/net:

config_wlan0=( "10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

dns_servers_wlan0=( "10.0.0.1" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 10.0.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wlan0 mam połączone z routerem ADSL i dzięki temu mam dostęp do Internetu, natomiast eth0 połączone mam ze switchem i chcę udostępniać Internet przez tą kartę.

Ale, jeśli dam   ping -I wlan0 212.77.100.101 to pingi przechodzą przez wlan0, nawet nie dając parametru -I wlan0, natomiast jeśli dam  ping -I wlan0 www.wp.pl, to zapytanie o adres dla wp.pl idzie przez eth0, ponieważ w /proc/net/ip_conntrack mam:

icmp     17   29 src=10.0.0.3 dst=10.0.0.1 sport=52824 dport=53 …......

to samo z host www.wp.pl leci przez eth0. Z tego powodu po nazwach domenowych nie wchodzą stronki  :Sad: 

O co tu chodzi? Dając dla eth0 IP np. 10.0.1.3 będzie wszystko dobrze.   :Shocked: 

Jeszcze jedno pytanie odnośnie ip_conntrack.

Uruchamiam Gentoo i w tym momencie nie mam pliku ip_conntrack. Sprawdzając na Ubuntu, plik ten od razu jest tworzony przez kernel. Wydaję w Gentoo polecenie iptables -t nat -F i kernel tworzy ten plik. Dlaczego? Z tego względu nie ra rady listować połączeń śledzonych w ip_conntrack.

Mam nadzieję, że nie namieszałem za bardzo.

Dzięki za rady.

----------

## Raku

Ale co w tym dziwnego?

Masz oba interfejsy w tej samej podsieci, więc nie dziwne jest, że zapytania do serwera DNS, który jest zapewne pod adresem 10.0.0.1 mogą iść przez eth0. Bramę masz ustawioną na wlan0, więc ruch w świat idzie wyłącznie przez wlan0.

Tak BTW - te broadcasty, które wpisałeś w konfig są nieprawidłowe.

----------

## robert78

Dzięki za odpowiedź, Raku. Faktycznie, uzupełniłem moją skromną wiedzę na temat podsieci, masek i broadcastów, jak się je oblicza   :Embarassed: 

Zmieniłem moje ustawienia i śmiga tak, jak powinno. 

config_wlan0=( "10.0.0.2 netmask 255.0.0.0 broadcast 10.255.255.255" )

dns_servers_wlan0=( "10.0.0.1" )

routes_wlan0=( "default gw 10.0.0.1" )

config_eth0=( "10.0.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.0.1.255" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

Jeśli chodzi o ip_conntrack, to udało mi się znaleźć informację, że wymazanie tablicy nie jest możliwe. Jedynie można usunąć moduł i go załadować ponownie, o ile jest skompilowany jako moduł a nie w kernelu.

Pozdrawiam,

----------

